# (TX) HRCH,MH,QAA EIC Clear "Cosmo" son



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Iza-Gotsa-Lotsa-Go-Go, aka "Streak" at stud in the DFW area. Streak is an eic clear, black but yellow factored son of Cosmo. He weighs in at 68 lbs. Streak loves to go to work everyday and always gives you 110 percent when training. 

Sire: FC/AFC Dare To Dream
Dam: Bossy Little Flash Dancer SH(FC/AFC Watermark's The Boss X MH QAA Stepper Female)

AKC # SR48307104
EIC Clear
CNM Clear by parentage
Hips Good
EL Normal
CERF LR-EYE8550-92M

Contact; Jim Tannery 9724000163 or email [email protected]


----------

